# Advice please cannondale caad 3



## Beginner1 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, I am a complete novice to cycling (still not even got a bike).
I'm looking for some advice on a bike for a complete beginner. Ive been offered a Cannondale cadd 3 with carbon forks, new tires, new chain and a few upgrades. the seller has said that the spec is better than an evo (whatever that is). He is asking £500. Is this a good buy??
Any help would be greatly received.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Make sure that the bike is checked out by the local bike shop for fit and the general condition of it before spending a cent.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

In my dollars that would be in the $800 range. That seems a bit high without knowing much about the bike. A picture of the bike would help. People seem to like the Caad frames well enough but I do not have any experience on one. Also you want to make sure it fits you well or its not worth it at any price. If I were you I would do some research and do not buy a bike till you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Beginner1 said:


> Hi, I am a complete novice to cycling (still not even got a bike).
> I'm looking for some advice on a bike for a complete beginner. Ive been offered a Cannondale cadd 3 with carbon forks, new tires, new chain and a few upgrades. the seller has said that the spec is better than an evo (whatever that is). He is asking £500. Is this a good buy??
> Any help would be greatly received.


I own a few cannondales, including a caad3. I like them - well built, durable, quite comfortable despite aluminum's reputation of being rather stiff. 

At $800, the bike you are considering must have some very serious upgrades. Half of that asking asking price is still more than plenty for an almost fifteen year old frame.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Longhair-NL said:


> Make sure that the bike is checked out by the local bike shop for fit and the general condition of it before spending a cent.


Yeah bring it into a shop and have them check it out. They should also tell you if its a good fit and what the general value is. If they are a good shop they will not steer you too wrong I hope.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I like CAAD's but would want something a little newer like a 5 at minimum. A CAAD 3 is now in the realm of "vintage".

Seller sound a little sketchy. As others have said a pic would help, but without any other info I'd say that price is at least double what it's worth.


----------

